# [BSW] NOW SHIPPING: The BSW Stage 1 Audio Upgrade for BMW 3 Series / M3 07+ (E92/E93)



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

MODS: Not sure if it's OK for me as a site sponsor to post this in the Audio / Video forum or not. I'm doing so since I know a lot of the guys have been waiting on this product and would want to know it is in fact shipping and in stock, more info, etc. etc. Also, this is NOT a special -- just an announcement of availability. If it's a problem, please move to the appropriate area of the site.

*NOW SHIPPING: The BSW Stage 1 Audio Upgrade for BMW 3 Series / M3 07+ (E92/E93) Coupe/Convertible*










It's been a long time coming, but *we now have IN STOCK a limited number of these Stage 1 kits.* With over 3 years of development time fine-tuning every miniscule detail, results of these speaker upgrade packages are nothing short of spectacular.

*Here's what one member had to say about the upgrade:*



> What is so special about these upgraded speakers is how unbelievably clear and distortion free my audio is in my E92. Before, playing music in my car was nothing special, but when you hear the clarity and accuracy of the music from these new speakers, you'll understand how great these really are. The louder you crank up the volume, the more you'll realize that these new speakers mean business because you don't lose any clarity as the volume goes up, they continue to provide high quality sound!!!!
> 
> These do require a proper break-in period of around 20 or so hours; I believe that is what Jason stated. They're just like my AKG K701 studio headphones, breaking them in and allowing them to play over time will only make the sound even more "full" and "clean" What I mean by that is that the longer the Tweeters play their tunes, the more you'll hear and feel the bass, lose the slight initial echo and hear everything there is in an artists song. Absolute greatness....
> 
> I really am impressed by this BSW Stage 1 and it should definitely be on everyone's list of future upgrades for their E92 Logic7 or HiFi.


http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=349840

(*Full disclosure: * This customer received a kit at no cost in exchange for access to and use of his vehicle which we needed for development reasons. He was not expecting to receive the kit, only a future amp upgrade, but we surprised him with it. When he was extremely impressed with the upgrade, we requested he post a review of the product).

*What is the Stage 1?* Designed as a 100% complete, plug and play BMW speaker upgrade kit, our Stage 1 Audio Updgrade provides a simple, easy way to replace your speakers and dramatically improve sound quality without having to change any other components in your BMW -- because our Stage 1 Audio Upgrade is engineered specifically for your exact BMW.

*Want to learn more or order?*

E92 Coupe: http://www.bavariansoundwerks.com/product/596/174/BMW-Speakers-Upgrade-3-Series-M3-E92/

E93 Convertible: http://www.bavariansoundwerks.com/product/597/174/BMW-Speakers-Upgrade-3-Series-M3-E93/

*How does it install?*

Watch the video guide: http://vimeo.com/8679952

*What makes it unique?*

The traditional approach to an audio upgrade in BMWs is take off-the-shelf speakers and amplifiers and modify the the car so they fit. And 20 years ago, that worked just fine when most cars used speakers and wiring configurations that were basically off the shelf.

But in today's BMWs with advanced electronics and proprietary speaker and audio system designs, unless you've got years and years of audio experience and have the right information, it's incredibly difficult to make off-the-shelf parts fit correctly and sound good because you can't take the old approach of gutting the entire system -- you have to perfectly match speaker size and shape, connectors, and specifications like speaker impedance and sensitivity. But the parts just don't exist -- so you end up hacking up your BMW.

And even if you're well prepared and know what you're doing, if you're able to pull it off, it's going to take a lot of time to make the parts fit and tune the system properly. Very, very few BMW owners have the time or expertise to design and execute this type of upgrade, which means you're stuck paying a pro and spending an arm and a leg, and you can't even be sure of the resulting performance. It's Russian Roulette.

Not only that, but you've just permanently modified your beautiful $60,000 BMW. And if you're in a lease, that's just not an option. Even if you're not leasing the car, we think your BMW is just perfect the way it is -- who wants to cut up such a beautiful machine to fit components that weren't made for the car?

So we looked at all these problems BMW owners face if they're unhappy with sound quality and want an upgrade, and we asked how we could achieve great sound without permanently modifying the car, changing its appearance, or cutting a single wire. How could we achieve extraordinary sound quality in a package that anyone can afford and that's so easy to install anyone can do it?

And the answer was something that didn't exist at the time: a kit to replace every speaker in the car using speakers made from sonically ideal, virtually indestructible materials, optimized acoustically for that EXACT model, designed to fit just like the originals, and matched to the factory electronics so the change would invisible to everyone but the listener. In other words, the answer was creating the speakers BMW *SHOULD* have made from the start.

So that's exactly what we did. And the result is the Stage 1 Audio Upgrade, a speaker upgrade system that replaces every speaker in your car, dramatically improving overall sound quality, without changing the amplifier, head unit, or any other electrical component in your BMW. 
*
More questions? * Contact us!


----------



## KAP8 (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been waiting for this release for a long time. I watched the installation video and am still a bit afraid regarding the removal of the front and rear panels. Can you recommend a installation shop in the Northern Virginia, DC area that I could hire to do the installation?


----------



## ProfessorCook (Jan 19, 2009)

Kappy, drive it on up here to Massachusetts. I've ordered the upgrade and plan on installing it next week. We can do both cars at the same time. (Just bring your wife to do the actual work.)


----------



## KAP8 (Feb 19, 2008)

ProfessorCook said:


> Kappy, drive it on up here to Massachusetts. I've ordered the upgrade and plan on installing it next week. We can do both cars at the same time. (Just bring your wife to do the actual work.)


Good one, Professor!! The door panels are my primary concern. But I'll watch the installation video again and probably give it a shot.......with my wife's help of course!!


----------

